# Stimulating movie recommendations please.



## NeonMidget (Aug 7, 2017)

tv shows or movies, anything really. I'm trying to get inspired. "no particular reason" life just feels bland at the moment.

I already have this list I'm picking through. 

•	Pulp fiction
•	Kings man the secret service
•	The sinful dwarf – erotica
•	Le menage modern de madame butterfly- erotica
•	Bound 1996 
•	The handmaiden
•	The graduate
•	The big sick
•	9 ½ weeks
•	the hunger 1983
•	atonement 2007
•	magic mike
•	dirty dancing
•	in the mood for love 2000
•	Mulholland dr. 2001
•	Belle de jour 1967
•	Vicky cristina Barcelona 2008
•	Blue is the warmest colour
•	Y tu mama tambien 2001
•	The Girl with All the Gifts 
•	The Red Turtle 
•	The Autopsy of Jane Doe 
•	Justice League Dark 
•	The Lure 
•	XX 
•	A Monster Calls 
•	To the Bone 
•	Lovesong 
•	20th Century Women
•	A United Kingdom 
•	Kedi 
•	isle of dogs
•	duck duck goose
•	The Pirates! In an Adventure with Scientists!
•	hotel transylvania 2
•	The Conversation, 1974
•	Gravity, 2013
•	A Man Escaped, 1956*


----------



## ewdenore (Nov 16, 2017)

Chappie. On the surface it seems to be just a funny movie about a robot, but I really like these stories about AI. Found it satisfying.

Black Mirror. This is proper classic "what if" scifi. Anthology series like Twilight Zone was, with a brand new story every episode. But dealing with topics of modern and future tech. So good.

Earth 2. Really loved this show. It's one of these introspective scifi stories. They do those morose contemplative voiceovers every episode, I can never get enough of that feeling. My only complaint is it ended. It deserved more.

Leverage. This one is more upbeat and exciting. Totally fun. They manipulate everyone in sight. There are 5 seasons so there's plenty to keep you stimulated for a while. I laughed a lot.


----------



## NeonMidget (Aug 7, 2017)

ewdenore said:


> Chappie. On the surface it seems to be just a funny movie about a robot, but I really like these stories about AI. Found it satisfying.
> 
> Black Mirror. This is proper classic "what if" scifi. Anthology series like Twilight Zone was, with a brand new story every episode. But dealing with topics of modern and future tech. So good.
> 
> ...


I've seen both chappie and black mirror, they are pretty darn awesome ! thank you for your recommendations !:skellie:


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Mulholland Dr (I realize this is already on your list but I recommend it highly!)
Memories of Murder
A Scanner Darkly
Waking Life
Blue Velvet
The Lives of Others
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
City of God
The Usual Suspects
American History X
The Prestige
Pan's Labyrinth
Monty Python and the Holy Grail (or Life of Brian)
No Country for Old Men
American Beauty
We Need to Talk About Kevin
Being John Malkovich
Detachment
Dark City
Never Let Me Go
Primer
Upstream Color
Submarine
Ernest & Celestine
They Have Escaped
The Tale of the Princess Kaguya
Synecdoche, New York
Anomalisa
In Bruges
Naked Lunch
Paprika
Rosencrantz and Guildenstern are Dead
Bad Taste

All of the films listed are stimulating in various ways. If you'd like more descriptions of how they're stimulating or a narrowed list according to a more specific criteria, let me know.


----------



## Robert2928 (Apr 6, 2012)

the room


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Anything by Neil Breen....if I had to pick one I'd say Double Down.


----------



## clem (Jun 10, 2017)

Sometimes boredom is because of a lack of expression. Maybe writing a screenplay would be more fun than watching movies.


----------



## NeonMidget (Aug 7, 2017)

Clyme said:


> Mulholland Dr (I realize this is already on your list but I recommend it highly!)
> Memories of Murder
> A Scanner Darkly
> Waking Life
> ...


I love how some you recommended are movies I have seen and thoroughly enjoy, nice to know some people appreciate them as I doroud: but quite a few I have not seen and am adding to my list :dry: Thank you ! <3


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Fight club 1999


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

You mean mind fuck movies right? Like mind fuck movies too


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

In9lorious Basterds. It has a lot of ups and downs.


----------



## NeonMidget (Aug 7, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> You mean mind fuck movies right? Like mind fuck movies too


I also enjoy movies that have a good fuck in them !


----------



## NeonMidget (Aug 7, 2017)

Rain please said:


> In9lorious Basterds. It has a lot of ups and downs.


Are you obsessed with replacing all g's with 9's ? or just dyslexic ?


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

NeonMidget said:


> I also enjoy movies that have a good fuck in them !


Same. I always close my eyes  because I'm prude


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

NeonMidget said:


> Are you obsessed with replacing all g's with 9's ? or just dyslexic ?


His keyboard is broken and he's poor. Or cheapskate


----------



## Pifanjr (Aug 19, 2014)

Triangle (2009)
Memento
Three Flavours Cornetto trilogy


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

NeonMidget said:


> Are you obsessed with replacing all g's with 9's ? or just dyslexic ?


My letter after f exploded.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

atamagasuita said:


> His keyboard is broken and he's poor. Or cheapskate


:laughing::tongue:


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

Here are some not mentioned yet:

Inception <--- more mentally stimulating than "mind F*ck"
The Machinist
Requiem for a Dream
Mr. Nobody <--- also more mentally stimulating than "mind F*ck"
13 Conversations about the same thing
Trainspotting
The book of Eli
Any David Lynch movie

Edit: Also, I haven't seen A monster Calls, but I read the book and I found it very intense. : )


----------



## HeadofHudet (Jun 7, 2015)

The Butterfly Effect (director's cut)
Shutter Island
Interstellar... personally I don't like it, but everyone else does
Cba repeating all the other good ones that have been mentioned.


----------

